# NFS Ok avec Tiger mais pas avec Léopard !



## phelibre (8 Août 2009)

J'ai une machine http://phelibre.free.fr/ressources.html sous linux donc avec comme services NFS. j'ai pas de problème de connexion est de sauvegarde avec mon Tiger/G4 mais sous mon Léopard /X86 la connexion monte bien mais j'ai un message d'erreur "serveur corrompu" au bout d'une dizaine de secondes, et impossible de trouver le problème 

D'autre part j'étais parti pour activer TimeMachine ( j'ai comment même Linux/Samba qui monte ) mais comment utiliser se serveur pour la sauvegardeTime Machine var le serveur n'apparaît pas dans le choix de la cible 

Merci de vos réponses


----------

